# Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich



## Trillian (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo! 
Ich hab mich ja hier vor einiger Zeit schonmal vorgestellt, da ging es um die nötige Technik für einen Miniteich. 
Nun nimmt das Projekt so langsam gestalt an, der Teich (es ist so ein 150l Becken: http://www.produkt-suchmaschine.com.../peteichbecken-150l-gartenteich-id2624573.jpg ) ist versenkt, es geht an die Bepflanzung. 
Grundsätzlich würde ich dazu tendieren die Pflanzen in Gefäßen zu setzen (muss man da dieses speziellen Unterwasserkörbe nehmen oder reichen auch stinknormale Blumentöpfe???). Braucht man dann für den  Teichboden auch noch ein Substrat (z.B. Kies), oder kann der "nackt" bleiben? 
Und was kommt in die Körbe/Töpfe? Reicht Sand (da haben wir noch jede Menge übrig)? 
Ich kenn mich leider mit Wasserpflanzen überhaupt nicht aus 

Und zu allem Überfluss: hättet Ihr evtl. auch noch Bepflanzungsvorschläge für mich? Sehr gerne hätte ich eine kleine Seerose.... Reichen auf diese Größe 4 Pflanzen? 

Vielen Dank!
Trillian


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hi Trillian

schau mal im Unterforum "Miniteiche"

Gleich die ersten Threads sollten dir viele Fragen beantworten.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/159/


----------



## Dr.J (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Habe das Thema mal in das Unterforum Miniteiche verschoben.


----------



## Trillian (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Danke, ich schau gleich mal nach!


----------



## Schneckentier (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hallo Trillian,

4 Pflanzen klingt für mich etwas wenig. Das wär dann eine Unterwasserpflanze, die Seerose und noch zwei für die flache Zone?? Aber es spricht ja nichts dagegen, erst mal mit vier Pflanzen anzufangen und dann nachzurüsten. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt eher das andere Problem: So viele schöne Pflanzen, und so wenig Platz im Mini. )

kurze Werbeeinblendung:
Kennst du die Pflanzenliste von Nymphaion schon?
http://www.nymphaion.de/downloads/Interaktive Teichpflanzenliste.xls
Ich kann dir sowohl die Liste als auch den Laden sehr empfehlen. ;o)
Bei der Wassertiefe bist du, meiner bescheidnen Erfahrung nach, auf der sicheren Seite wenn du dich an der kleineren Zahl orientierst.

Ich kann auf dem Bild die Größe und die Tiefe schlecht einschätzen, aber 150l klingt jetzt nicht sooo groß.??? Wie tief wäre denn die rechte Seite? Da würde ich evtl. die Löcher zumachen, mit Substrat auffüllen und die Pflanzen direkt reinsetzen. 

Wo nichts wachsen soll, brauchst du auch kein Substrat. Aber ich würde, im Falle eines 'nackten' Bodens, der (den?) Unterwasserpflanze(n) zumindest einen größeren Topf spendieren, damit sie sich etwas ausbreiten können.

viele Grüße
Schneckentier aka Rita


----------



## Trillian (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hallo Rita!
Die Mulden auf der rechten Seite sind vom oberen Teichrand aus gemessen ca. 14 und ca. 28 cm tief. Sie sind auch relativ schmal so dass man wahrscheinlich eh keine Töpfe reinsetzen kann.... 
Ich hab mal vorsichtig 4 Pflanzen geschätzt weil ich den Teich auch nicht zuwuchern lassen will, ich bin ein geduldiger Mensch und denke mir immer, Pflanzen breiten sich auch von allein aus *g*
Als Unterwasspflanzen hätte ich an __ Hornkraut und/oder __ Wasserpest gedacht. Hab mich ein bisschen belesen, Hornkraut soll man ja wohl frei schwimmen lassen, Wasserpest lieber in ein Gefäß setzen. 
Und das Substrat? Reicht purer Sand oder sollte etwas Lehm dabei sein? Bis jetzt weiss ich nur dass es keine Blumenerde aus der Tüte sein darf.... 
Danke  (ich stell gleich auch nochmal neue Bilder rein  )


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hallo,

wenn Du mit vier Pflanzen rechnest und dabei an __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und eine kleine Seerose denkst, bleibt ja nur noch eine für den Rand übrig 

Ich würde die Pflanzen direkt setzen und nicht in Töpfe und mindestens eine __ Sumpfdotterblume und eine Gauklerblume wären auch dabei. Lass die Wasserpest weg. Nimm lieber noch eine __ Zwergbinse und oder einen __ Zwergrohrkolben. __ Wassernabel ist niedlich. Und der Sand sollte schon einen Lehmanteil haben. Wenn Du Schwierigkeiten mit der Beschaffung hast, nimm Spielsand. Wenn Du nur lehmlosen bekommst, kannst Du in mit einem Teil Teicherde aufpeppen. Aber nicht die aufgedüngte, in denen die Pflanzen im Laden stehen.

Und schau noch mal durch die Miniteiche - da entdeckst Du noch viele andere Ideen...


----------



## Trillian (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Wir waren gestern bei unserem nächsten OBI und haben zum unglaublichen Schnäppchenpreis von gerade mal 10 cent pro Stück (ich glaube die haben ihre Wasserpflanzenabteilung komplett geräumt....) ein paar Pflänzchen ergattert: jap. Wasserschwertlilie, __ Hechtkraut, __ Blumenbinse, __ Blutweiderich und  weißes __ Lippenmäulchen. Und sogar eine Seerose 
Sumpfdotterblumen hätten sie auch gehabt, aber soviel Platz hab ich nun leider wirklich nicht 
Das Lippenmäulchen hab ich an den Teichrand, ins "Trockene" gesetzt, ich hab gelesen dass es nicht unbedingt im Sumpf stehen muss. Ich werde aber versuchen es feucht zu halten. Die Wasserschwertlilie hat einen eigenen Sumpftopf am Teichrand bekommen weil sie in den Teich selber nicht mehr reingepasst hat. Ich hoffe das klappt.... Ich glaube, __ Lilien wurzeln ja nicht so tief. 
Hechtkraut und Blumenbinse sind in ca. 25 cm Tiefe, der Blutweiderich in der Sumpfzone. Alles in Töpfen - leider hatte ich nur sehr wenig Lehm übrig, den hat die Seerose (vermischt mit Sand) bekommen, der Rest hat nur Sand (bzw. noch seine Kulturerde). Bin mal gespannt was das alles wird. 
Unterwasserpflanzen hab ich noch keine, meinst Du da reicht __ Hornkraut alleine? Irgendeine sollte schon rein, oder?


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hi,

bei Deinem Teichlein reicht das __ Hornkraut alleine. Und mit der __ Sumpfdotterblume statt des Hechtkrauts wärst Du wahrscheinlich besser bedient gewesen. Aber warte erstmal ab, wie sich alles entwickelt. In der Zwischenzeit kannst Du ja mal ein paar Fotos machen.


----------



## Trillian (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hallo Christine! 
__ Sumpfdotterblume statt __ Hechtkraut weil die Sumpfdotterblume evtl. idiotensicherer ist? Oder optisch schöner? Ich werd morgen nochmal zu dem Baumarkt fahren, vielleicht gibts ja noch eine  irgendwo krieg ich die schon unter *lach*
In Töpfe gesetzt hab ich sie deshalb weil ich davon ausgehe dass man einen so kleinen Teich im Winter leeren muss. Ausserdem weiss ich nicht ob die alle winterhart sind... ich würde sie lieber ausserhalb des Teichs überwintern....
Hab jetzt übrigens auch meinen eigenen Vorstellungsthread


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hi,

nein, weil __ Hechtkraut sehr groß werden kann und in dem kleinen Teichlein wahrscheinlich den Winter nicht übersteht. Die __ Sumpfdotterblume bleibt kleiner und ist fast unkaputtbar.


----------



## Dachfrosch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nein, weil __ Hechtkraut sehr groß werden kann und in dem kleinen Teichlein wahrscheinlich den Winter nicht übersteht. Die __ Sumpfdotterblume bleibt kleiner und ist fast unkaputtbar.



ich glaube, das paßt sich an die Teichgröße an - meines wird nie sehr groß! Und es hat den Winter überstanden 
(dafür hab ich schon zwei Sumpfdotterblumen ermordet und weiß nicht, woran das liegt *grrrrrrr*)


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hallo Suni,

Sumpfdotterblumen zu ermorden ist schon eine Kunst


----------



## Schneckentier (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hallo Christine,

glaubst du, die __ Sumpfdotterblume kommt wirklich auch mit mehr als 15 cm Wassertiefe zurecht? Dann hol ich mir vielleicht auch eine. Die Wasserschwertlilie hat bei mir bei 15 cm Wassertiefe leider aufgeben. Dann hab ich ein __ Pfeilkraut hingesetzt, aber das hat der Hagel fast komplett vernichtet. (
Ich dachte ja immer, die Sumpfdotterblume mag auch nur 'nasse Füße', aber dann wär sie bei Trillian  ja kein Ersatz für das __ Hechtkraut? Oder steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch?

mit verwunderten Grüßen
Schneckentier aka Rita


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hallo Rita,

ich dachte eher an die "Sumpfzone". Unter Wasser wächst die __ Sumpfdotterblume auch nicht, da hast du recht. Das "Herz" sollte schon über dem Wasserspiegel stehen. Letztendlich ist es immer ein bißchen "try and error". Zum Beispiel hat sich meine __ Schwertlilie dieses Jahr auch verabschiedet. Nach mehreren Jahren - ob der Winter schuld war oder ob sie jemand gefressen hat (den spananischen Wegschnecken trau ich das zu) - ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Trillian (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Ja, wenn dann bräuchte ich noch etwas für die Flachwasserzone. Momentan stehen dort zwar __ Hechtkraut und __ Blumenbinse (auch __ Schwanenblume genannt (Botumus umbellatus)), aber zu letzterem hab ich schon unterschiedliche Infos gelesen... von "bis zu 40 cm Wasserstand" bis "nur wenige Zentimeter im Sumpf". Naja, ich habs jetzt vorsichtshalber auf einen Ziegelstein gestellt  
Denke auch dass das Hechtkraut evtl nicht so groß wird wenn iches im Topf lasse und dann auch gut im Winter rausholen kann. 
Den __ Blutweiderich werd ich wohl doch aus dem Topf holen und "richtig" einpflanzen, erstens ist die Sumpfzone bei dem Becken eh nicht so groß (ist ja an sich fast schon ein "Topf" *g*) und zweitens hab jetzt gelesen dass er sehr winterhart sein soll, also kein Bedarf ihn rauszuholen.


----------



## Schneckentier (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hallo Trillian,

mein __ Pfeilkraut fühlte sich bei 15 cm Wassertiefe sehr wohl, zumindest bis der große Hagel kam. Ein paar Zentimeter mehr gehen da bestimmt auch noch. Ist auch eine sehr dekorative Pflanze, würd ich sagen.
Ansonsten habe ich meine __ Seekanne bei ca. 20 cm Wassertiefe - aber ich weiß nicht ob die sich optisch mit deiner Seerose verträgt? 
Die meisten dekorativen Pflanzen wachsen (leider?) am liebsten in der Sumpfzone.
Vielleicht kannst du ja direkt am Teichrand noch ein Sumpfbeet anlegen? Nur mal so als 'dumme' Idee von mir. ;o)
Anleitungen dafür findest bestimmt auch irgendwo hier im Forum. Könnte ich mir sehr schön vorstellen, und dann hättest du auch eine größere Sumpfzone für __ Sumpfdotterblume und Co.

viele Grüße
Schneckentier aka Rita


----------



## Trillian (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

@Schneckentier 
hmmm.... ich glaub für eine zusätzliche Sumpfzone am Rand reicht der Platz nicht mehr.... Die Wasserschwertlilie hab ich in eine eigene "Sumpfschale" gesetzt, mal sehen wie ihr das gefällt (oder ob ihr der Platz zu wenig wird....) 
Es tun sich doch einige Probleme bei so einem Miniteich auf die man vorher gar nicht bedacht hat *lach*
@all:
Schaut mal in meinen Vorstellungsthread, da sind neue Bilder!


----------



## Schneckentier (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hallo,
da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht - ich dachte du hättest noch mehr Platz. Schade eigentlich!
Ja ja, so ein Bonsai-Teich ist oft anspruchsvoller als ein 'Großer'.
Ich bin auch ein großer Freund von frei auspflanzen. Es sieht natürlicher aus, finde ich, und die Pflanzen können den wenigen Platz den sie im Mini haben, optimal ausnützen. Die Frage ist jetzt nur: kommst du von deinen 14 Zentimetern problemlos auf 2-4 cm Wassertiefe ohne dass dir das Substrat abrutscht? Und wenn ja, wie? Oder seh ich da Probleme wo keine sind?
Tja, es hört nie auf. Aber wenn es einfach wär, könnt's ja jeder. ;o)

Gruß Schneckentier


----------



## Trillian (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hallo Schneckentier! 
Ich hatte halt nur Bedenken wegen der Winterhärte.... Ich möcht jetzt nicht unbedingt jedes Jahr ne komplett neue Teichbepflanzug kaufen müssen! Und ausserdem werden ja Stauden mit der Zeit immer schöner....
Was meinst Du damit - das Substrat könnte abrutschen? In der Fertigschale sind zwei extra Zonen abgeteilt, eine soll denke ich Sumpf sein und eine Flachwasser. Das sind richtige Mulden, ich hoffe dass da nix abrutscht.... :?


----------



## Schneckentier (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzung für kleinen Teich*

Hallo,
die Mulden seh ich wohl... Aber geht die Kante auch bis knapp unter die Wassseroberfläche? Sieht auf dem Bild irgendwie nicht so aus. ??
Und falls die Kante schon mehr als 4 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche endet, müßtest du das Substrat höher aufschütten als die Oberkante(n) von der Mulde ist/sind. Und dann hätte ich eben Bedenken, dass das ganze ins Rutschen kommt.

Gruß
Schneckentier


----------

